# Another M5/6 set of questions: confusion about Combination IS



## josephandrews222 (Oct 24, 2017)

Pardon my confusion...

I read this [from--https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/eos-m-series/eos-m6 ]: 

"^ Maximum image stabilization is achieved when using either the EF-M 18–150mm f/3.5–6.3 IS STM or the EF-M 15–45mm f/3.5–6.3 IS STM."

The quoted material is a footnote from here:

"The EOS M6 camera’s 5-axis Digital Image Stabilization^ helps minimize blur due to camera shake in nearly every direction such as up and down and side to side. When used with a compatible lens, it can also use Combination IS for additional shake reduction."

(1) What, exactly, do the terms Combination IS and 5-axis Digital Image Stabilization refer to, and are they video-only features?

(2) Is the Combination IS feature only accessible when using the 18-150mm and 15-45mm M lenses?

(3) Is the 'additional shake reduction' associated with Combination IS a video-only feature?

(4) Do the 'old' M lenses (10-22; 22mm; 18-55mm) derive any benefit (still images and/or video) from Canon's 5-axis Digital Image Stabilization?

I then read this [https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/58632988]...which links to a late-2016 firmware update for the 15-45 lens to enable 'Support for Combination IS when the lens is mounted to the EOS M5, which coordinates optical IS and in-camera digital IS for improved stabilization in movies.'

(5) So, perhaps asking the same questions differently, are all of the in-camera digital IS effects for video?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2017)

AFAIK, the sensor-based IS only applies during movie capture (because that is cropped, and the cropping allows digital IS). So, with stills using most lenses you get only 2-axis stabilization (pitch and yaw), although with the EF-M 28mm Macro you get 4 axes (pitch, yaw, X and Y) becuase that lens has Hybrid IS.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Nov 15, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> Pardon my confusion...
> 
> I read this [from--https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/eos-m-series/eos-m6 ]:
> 
> ...


----------

